# Leute für stammraid und Gilde gesucht (Allianz)



## Deisch84 (29. Januar 2015)

Jo suchen noch Leute zum aufstocken unseres stammraids und unserer Gilde (Khaz'goroth/Arygos)

Gesucht wird alles was Dual ist sprich Tank (DD)am besten Dk,Dudu,monk
Schami (ele, verstärker,Heiler)
Hexer (einfach nur DD  )
Hunter( auch nur DD)
Mage und schattenpriest auch gern gesehen

Tja das war auch alles 
Zu uns sind eine kleine Familäre gilde und der Spaß steht im Vordergrund zur Zeit haben wir Hochfels nhc 6/7 und hc 1/7 und wollen jetzt mal richtig aufstocken um nicht Imma auf twinks oder gar randoms zurückgreifen müssen ! Bieten beruflich (ingame) alles abgedeckt und ts3 Server ! 

Bei Interesse hier melden oder ingame bei BT: Deisch#2899 

Danke vorerst und ich hoffe auf viele Anfragen


----------

